
A Fare Cache in a Sharded Data Cluster - rdegges
https://hipmunk.github.io/posts/2017/Aug/16/a-fare-cache-in-a-sharded-data-cluster/
======
jarym
Really great write up and I’m a huge fan of Citus (and love the fact that they
released it as an open source extension)

However for your particular use case (you have one compound lookup key that
never changes and a price associated with it) wouldn’t it be simpler and
faster to put everything in a KV store like Redis or even consider using
something like FoundationDB?

